# Авиация > Литература >  Вышел "Мир Авиации" 2/2006!

## An-Z

Обложка и содержание номера в картинках...
Завтра будет на московском клубе..

----------


## AC

Хорошая новость... Бум ловить на прилавках...

----------


## AC

Мне сказали, что якобы вышел уже *№01/2007*... *Это правда?*

----------


## Юрий

> Мне сказали, что якобы вышел уже *№01/2007*... *Это правда?*


И где его можно купить? Кроме как в Москве?

----------


## An-Z

> Мне сказали, что якобы вышел уже *№01/2007*... *Это правда?*


Ага, весь касаем авиации БФ, мегастатья о оплап и символика оплвэ...

----------


## AC

> Ага, весь касаем авиации БФ, мегастатья о оплап и символика оплвэ...


Спасибо... Это радует...  :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

> Спасибо... Это радует...


Все это ясно! Так как его купить? Если служишь у черта на куличках? Может кто-то может переслать?!!!!

----------


## AC

> Так как его купить? Если служишь у черта на куличках? Может кто-то может переслать?!!!!


А Вы напишите главному редактору по мылу и спросите...
http://www.airforce.ru/awm/awm.htm
...может, у них готовая технология "номер--почтой" специально для "куличиков" есть?  :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

> А Вы напишите главному редактору по мылу и спросите...
> http://www.airforce.ru/awm/awm.htm
> ...может, у них готовая технология "номер--почтой" специально для "куличиков" есть?


Спасибо. Напишу. :Smile:

----------


## GAV

Други. Может я не в тему...
Блуждая по сети набрёл на http://www.bronarm.ru/forum//index.php?showforum=63
и накачал кучу журналов.
Можно посмотреть и скачать и тут   http://www.farposst.ru/phpBB2/
Это если "бумагу" невозможно купить...

----------


## Юрий

> Други. Может я не в тему...
> Блуждая по сети набрёл на http://www.bronarm.ru/forum//index.php?showforum=63
> и накачал кучу журналов.
> Можно посмотреть и скачать и тут   http://www.farposst.ru/phpBB2/
> Это если "бумагу" невозможно купить...


Спасибо уважаемый GAV!

----------


## Sveto

2/2007 был последний выпуск Мир авиации ?

----------

